# Avenue 5 (HBO) Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Avenue 5* premiered last night on HBO. It's from Armando Iannucci, the creator of VEEP. It's a 30 minute sitcom-ish (ie, typical HBO-style comedy), comes on after The Outsider. Hugh Laurie and Josh Gad are the biggest names. From wiki:
_
Avenue 5 has been described as "set in the future, mostly in space." Onboard the interplanetary cruise ship the Avenue 5, a massive systems malfunction sends the titular vessel far off course. It's estimated it will take the ship years to return to Earth, and with only enough supplies to sustain her many passengers for the intended eight week long cruise, the crew of the Avenue 5 must struggle to maintain order and return the craft safely._

So what did everyone think? I'm kinda mixed on this one. I thought the silliness become almost overwhelming about halfway thru, but then it started to jell (a little). IOW, I went from "I can't watch this" to "I'll give it a chance".

In its favor, it has Hugh Laurie, almost universally good. Also Iannucci, who created one of the best shows in HBO history, VEEP. Plus, it's HBO. Going against it is Josh Gad, who (IMHO) is one of those actors that has the magical ability to make almost any show unbearable.

I'm hoping this follows the VEEP path, which started good but unspectacular, and quickly became... spectacular.

Your thoughts?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not one laugh form me. Not even a giggle. No setup whatsoever. I barely lasted 15min. Then again, I did not like Silicon Valley. Not for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Going against it is Josh Gad, who (IMHO) is one of those actors that has the magical ability to make almost any show unbearable.


In defense of Gad, whom I'm never seen before that I know of, in this case his character is meant to be unbearable... 

I can see this show going either way.

Kind of ironic that Laurie's American accent is more believable than his British accent!


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

I lasted 15 mins then bailed.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The delay between Earth and Saturn is about an hour and twenty minutes, not 26 seconds. On the other hand, the show captures the cruise ship experience pretty accurately.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

While I didn’t think it was horrible, it wasn’t comedy either. I’ll probably watch at least one more episode to see if they can pull off comedy or at least some better acting, before pulling the plug.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> The delay between Earth and Saturn is about an hour and twenty minutes, not 26 seconds. On the other hand, the show captures the cruise ship experience pretty accurately.


I wasn't paying the closest attention, but was the company headquarters explicitly said to be on Earth?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I generally like Laurie, but I thought this show was terrible. I stuck it out for the first episode, but I don't plan to watch again...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll continue watching despite the pilot. I hates Veep at first so I'm willing to give this a lot of latitude.

I wish they cast someone better for the nosy woman. I didn't like her at all and this character can evolve into something great.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wasn't paying the closest attention, but was the company headquarters explicitly said to be on Earth?


They indicated that the people touring Mission Control were related to (or _potentially_ related to) passengers aboard the ship, but no one specifically said, "Well, here were are at Judd corporate headquarters on Earth!"

I'd say the only possible answer is that they're willing to ignore actual science for the sake of making a TV sitcom... so I wouldn't keep watching if you want your sci-fi comedy to be more scientific and less fictional.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

astrohip said:


> So what did everyone think? I'm kinda mixed on this one. I thought the silliness become almost overwhelming about halfway thru, but then it started to jell (a little). IOW, I went from "I can't watch this" to "I'll give it a chance". ​



I agree with you 100%. I loved VEEP so I was really having high expectations for this and while I did laugh at times it was not as good as I thought. However I definitely will stick with it as it has good potential.

​


astrohip said:


> In its favor, it has Hugh Laurie, almost universally good. Also Iannucci, who created one of the best shows in HBO history, VEEP. Plus, it's HBO. Going against it is Josh Gad, who (IMHO) is one of those actors that has the magical ability to make almost any show unbearable.
> ​


​I also agree with this as I have NEVER been a fan of Josh Gad. I don't know why but in every thing I've seen of him I just don't like. But if the rest of the show gets better then I can somewhat ignore him.

I know this show is not going to be scientifically accurate but I can't believe the ship doesn't have any spare fuel to adjust their flight path back to where it should be. Rather poor planning of the space cruise line!!!

Gerry


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I liked it, the movie Aniars (not a comedy) comes to mind. 
ANIARA (2019)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm not sure yet what I think, while I always enjoy Hugh Laurie and enjoyed him here, there's nothing in the pilot that spoke to me and the twist wasn't very twisty.
I never thought someone would make a sitcom based on the movie Passengers, but this sure feels like it


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I saw Gad on late night promoting this and the clip was terrible. It did nothing to make me interested. Neither has any other marketing. I will wait for s)melody to persuade me otherwise before I waste any time on it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, the redeeming viewing value is Zach Woods right now. Not sure I'd bother watching any more of it were it not for him. There should really be some sort of rule preventing one person from holding so many positions he/she cannot do any one of them well... "Armando Iannucci" just kept appearing in credit after credit at first (and not having a clue at the time anything about him).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm not sure yet what I think, while I always enjoy Hugh Laurie and enjoyed him here, there's nothing in the pilot that spoke to me and the twist wasn't very twisty.


There was a twist? Oh, maybe you mean that the captain wasn't a real captain? I guess that's kind of a twist.

Or maybe you mean that the captain was English! 

I actually kind of liked it and will keep watching. I thought it definitely thumbed its nose at a lot of sci-fi tropes and I'm always a fan of noses being thumbed at tropes.

My big problem was that I forgot to record it with TiVo so I was watching with HBO Go and it literally could not go more than 5 minutes without buffering for 20+ seconds. It was absolutely maddening. And it's Monday night, not even a weekend! I don't know what's up with HBO: I've never had that with Netflix or even Amazon. Lame!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wasn't paying the closest attention, but was the company headquarters explicitly said to be on Earth?


The orbital track showed them returning to Earth. And there aren't any planets 26 light seconds from Saturn anyway; they are all much further away than that.

Implicitly, if there are company headquarters on one of the moons of Saturn, rescuing a disabled cruise ship would be easily within the capabilities of the company. And they wouldn't need to be asking NASA for help.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

One more episode... so far not amused.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The first episode was ok enough for me to set a pass for it. How long that pass lasts is up in the air.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this show had a lot of potential to be funny (Full disclosure, I've only watch a couple of episodes of Veep, and didn't really like it...but it's on my list to go back and watch at some point and probably never will), but it was really more silly than anything, with dialogue in the typical, "cable style of slightly witty, somewhat ironic and not really quite funny" range. I'll give it another episode and if not any better, I'll bail.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think the show has enormous potential, but in the first episode at least isn't even in the same solar system with meeting it. But I almost never judge a show entirely by its "pilot," in an era where pilots get aired unaltered and any notes from the network don't show up until afterward.

It suddenly occurs to me that Zach Woods was born to be on Veep. Which is kinda sad, since that means he's missed his chance to fulfill his life's purpose and now is doomed to a meaningless existence.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

bailed after 10 minutes of this inane show


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I enjoyed it, a handful of laugh-out-loud moments for me. Some of the gags, like the communication delay (which as people point out isn't accurately portrayed anyway) got stale quickly.

What made Silicon Valley, for example, work I think was the technical consultants and the attention to detail. I'm not sure this show has that.

I liked that they worked Hugh Laurie's accent into the gag.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

smbaker said:


> I enjoyed it, a handful of laugh-out-loud moments for me.


Really? I'm curious---what did you find laugh-out-loud funny?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I found it amusing that the "Captain" said that people are more comfortable with an American accent when there are so many news anchors and game/reality show hosts that were (probably) hired because they have a British accent.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Really? I'm curious---what did you find laugh-out-loud funny?


One that caused me to laugh was when Zach Woods said "I am as ignorant as you". There were a few others that I found amusing but not laugh-out-loud funny. I'm giving the show another episode before I decide it's fate.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Really? I'm curious---what did you find laugh-out-loud funny?


My memory is lousy. I'd have to rewatch it or read the script to remember the specific bits. IIRC they were almost always a quick response or remark from some character. I think as these actors get further into character, they're going to get better and better at delivering these small bits.

The "large scale" attempts at humor that form the basic premise and flow of the episode, like the gravity flipping or the communication time delay, I didn't find very funny. They went too far over the top and overdid it.

If I could compare this against The Orville, what makes Orville succeed is that it can almost be mistaken for actual Trek-ish SciFi, and it's the characters responses and reactions that make the humor. This series needs to move a little more in that direction.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I like the concept of a space sitcom, but the only likable character on the show is dead. The problem is the show creators thought it would be a good idea to make every character on the show an a-hole like their previous show Veep. They couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smbaker said:


> My memory is lousy. I'd have to rewatch it or read the script to remember the specific bits. IIRC they were almost always a quick response or remark from some character. I think as these actors get further into character, they're going to get better and better at delivering these small bits.
> 
> The "large scale" attempts at humor that form the basic premise and flow of the episode, like the gravity flipping or the communication time delay, I didn't find very funny. They went too far over the top and overdid it.
> 
> If I could compare this against The Orville, what makes Orville succeed is that it can almost be mistaken for actual Trek-ish SciFi, and it's the characters responses and reactions that make the humor. This series needs to move a little more in that direction.


I think the Orville and this are two different types of shows. The Orville is essentially a serious attempt at Sci Fi (I admit I was completely wrong about this initially thinking it was suppose to be a parody of Star Trekish Sci Fi, but that's not how it turned out), where this is total spoof on the genre, more like Spaceballs than Star Trek, only, it just was silly and not all that funny. Maybe it will get there eventually. I'll give it at least one more episode.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The Love Boat in Space.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I liked it, the movie Aniara (not a comedy) comes to mind.
> ANIARA (2019)


I had never heard of Anaria, but based on your post I went ahead and watched it last night. I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok, it was stupid. But I kinda liked it. 

It may have been an expectations thing - a lot of people seem to have been expecting accurate science here. I don't think there was ever any attempt to involve any accurate science - ie, it was never aiming for anything above Red Dwarf level science at best. Set in space, sure - but only to use the setting in space as a source of silliness.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

It was stupid but I dunno, I kind of liked it. I'm in for now. I'll watch Hugh Laurie in just about anything. Loved when he dropped the accent! I always forget the man is actually British.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Really? I'm curious---what did you find laugh-out-loud funny?


Only one time:
"Are you Australian?" "I'm English." "That's worse!"

The rest of the show didn't get a laugh. I'll try the next episode, but I don't know if I can convince my wife to watch it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

If this is going to be a "veep" style show swirling around Hugh Laurie, I would have preferred someone else other than Hugh Laurie. I find him insufferable.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I had very high hopes for this show based on its lineage, but the pilot was one of the worst written pieces of dreck I've ever seen. The concept is interesting enough that I will give it another chance, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

For me, it was poor but it gets at least one more chance. I absolutely hates me some Josh Gad, but I like the idea and the rest of the cast.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Confirmed...this is officially horrible. Watched E2 this morning, same old stupid stupid. They make fun of each other, each character they introduce I want to hate more than then previous one. Even the Sci-Fi makes little sense. I was so hopeful with this show, a space adventure that could have been some spoof of Lost in Space, Star Trek, Star Wars married to cruising life (which I love cruising) and I thought perhaps it would be fun. But it's just terrible. I didn't laugh once during E2. I'm out. I don't see this getting better.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I’m with you! A comedy that isn’t funny in any way just doesn’t get it. Add in a cast that just seems to be dialing it in and, well it just sucks on so many levels.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm not saying it was good...

But the stupid part of my brain, the part with no expectations which was only looking for stupid people in space, still kinda enjoyed it.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I liked episode 2 less than episode 1. I did laugh during the bit where they messed up the ejection of the three coffins, but that's all I recall. Several characters are starting to annoy me.

If they do the time delay joke one more time I might be out.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm really not that impressed but I'll stick with it for now, I don't hate it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I did like the bit about "you know how I can tell they are different? because they have a different name" (or something to that effect)...

is it me or did it look like Joe's corpse was played by John Cleese?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The second episode was even worse than the pilot. In fact, the script was so bad that I actually felt embarrassed for the actors. I simply don't understand how this show sprung from the same minds that brought us Veep.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Wife and I are going to keep going, we are assuming this is the background setup and it will get going soon. We are going to give it to the end of the season (assuming it's a 8-10 episode season).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smark said:


> Wife and I are going to keep going, we are assuming this is the background setup and it will get going soon. We are going to give it to the end of the season (assuming it's a 8-10 episode season).


The nice thing about this being HBO, is that if folks here start to say it got good, we can easily go back and watch. Right now, it's so bad, i can't see it getting to the point where it's watchable, but you never know.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Just the clips turn me off. What were they thinking! I am surprised HBO did not try to dump it on Comedy Central.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

The actor who played Cyrus (the engineer who calculated the 6-month time frame) was previously in another "people stuck in space" comedy, "Other Space" on Yahoo. Guess he's being typecast!

(He's actually been in a lot of other stuff, although I couldn't remember exactly where until I looked at his IMDB page.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I haven't even gotten around to watching this week's yet. Which for me is pretty unusual...I don't know the last time I had a show sit on my TiVo for a full couple of days.

I might get to it tonight...I'll have some time to kill if the impeachment hearings run late enough to preempt Maddow. But considering the pedigree of the show, and that it's sci-fi, it's pretty remarkable that after only one episode my interest is already this low.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Jury's still out on this show. It has that "Veep"-flavor, chock full of mutual disdain and loathing, and Veep's character archetypes and dialog too. 

If I was a bigger fan of Veep- I'd probably be into it more.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Pretty meh, but I'll keep watching for now.

I have many questions. Number one is, they can't possibly have enough food for the new trajectory, can they?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Saturn_V said:


> It has that "Veep"-flavor, chock full of mutual disdain and loathing, and Veep's character archetypes and dialog too.


I didn't think the attempted humor in Veep was all that funny either, but it was somehow more tolerable and believable because it was set in the world of politics. It's like they think dumb people doing or saying vile or hateful things is funny in and of itself. I guess I have a more traditional sense of humor that requires setups and punchlines. A protagonist you could root for would help too.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm also in "meh" territory and would give up if it wasn't for Hugh Laurie, I loved watching him go through the accents this week depending on the situation.
At 30 minutes it's still getting watched, it would not be in my rotation if it were an hour.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I didn't think the attempted humor in Veep was all that funny either, but it was somehow more tolerable and believable because it was set in the world of politics. It's like they think dumb people doing or saying vile or hateful things is funny in and of itself. I guess I have a more traditional sense of humor that requires setups and punchlines. A protagonist you could root for would help too.


This exactly. I watched a little of Veep and didn't think it was all that funny either. Based on folks here, I might go back and watch again and see if I like it better (and I'm into politics so it SHOULD have interested me). This is beyond not funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm also in "meh" territory and would give up if it wasn't for Hugh Laurie, I loved watching him go through the accents this week depending on the situation.
> At 30 minutes it's still getting watched, it would not be in my rotation if it were an hour.


I actually find that distracting to be honest. With that said, for me, it's already old and discussed (way too long) in the first episode.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Pretty meh, but I'll keep watching for now.
> ​


YES!! My thoughts exactly.
​


wmcbrine said:


> I have many questions. Number one is, they can't possibly have enough food for the new trajectory, can they?


Also, YES!! One scene was that arguing couple in the restaurant and it looked like the waiter just brought them a serving of some kind of fancy food. My thought was that they should have immediately started to ration the food.

One other thing bothered me. Yes, I know there is almost zero attempt to be scientifically accurate but how in the world can "mission control" remotely initiate a gravity reset WITHOUT telling ANYONE on board when its going to happen!!! DUMB!!!!!

Gerry


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mission control did tell them that there was going to be a gravity reset, but the “joke“ was that they didn’t hear it until after because of the transmission delay.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

The Expanse has spoiled me from enjoying these gags.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The woman "leader" of the passengers, is so annoying, I'm hoping there's another coffin.

In any real world situation, they would have locked her up in the brig for causing panic.

-smak-


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

smak said:


> The woman "leader" of the passengers, is so annoying, I'm hoping there's another coffin.
> 
> In any real world situation, they would have locked her up in the brig for causing panic.
> 
> -smak-


Yes please! She's probably the most unbearable part of this show.. and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Mission control did tell them that there was going to be a gravity reset, but the "joke" was that they didn't hear it until after because of the transmission delay.


I must have missed that. However although its scientifically inaccurate they have been saying that the delay is only 26 seconds so to give them ONLY 26 seconds of a warning to the gravity reset is still ridiculous. But it seems most of the funny stuff is ridiculous!!!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I was a little disappointed to see that mission control really is on Earth, which makes the 26-second delay stupid. I had been holding out hope they were on some kind of station much closer to the ship...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, having a spaceship the size of the titanic in space on a cruise, well that makes sense, but it’s that damn 26 second delay that bugs me


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Yeah, having a spaceship the size of the titanic in space on a cruise, well that makes sense, but it's that damn 26 second delay that bugs me


Well, a spaceship the size of the Titanic is theoretically possible. Transmissions from Earth to the deep solar system in 26 seconds are not.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Even if theoretically possible, it would never be built with all that empty waste of space with an atrium. 

Now, let’s discuss how they are able to get artificial gravity in a ship constructed like the Avenue 5

But none of this will make the show funny


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> I must have missed that. However although its scientifically inaccurate they have been saying that the delay is only 26 seconds so to give them ONLY 26 seconds of a warning to the gravity reset is still ridiculous. But it seems most of the funny stuff is ridiculous!!!


Why is mission control involved in their "gravity resets" at all? Other than preparing a rescue mission, why is mission control relevant to this series at all? Why waste time on the characters? (Maybe there will be payoff later)

I've never watched "Veep" so I don't know about the comparisons, but I usually find comedies work best when you have most of the characters as rational and a few as the absurd comic ones. They've tried to make almost everyone in this series over-the-top absurd. Have a competent captain and give him an incompetent crew, or have a competent crew and give them an incompetent captain. Someone needs to be able to play off of someone else.

The guy who plays the owner should just have an accident with an airlock and be done with him. He's an annoying an unnecessary character. Same with the lady who is the spokesperson for the passengers. Leave Hugh Laurie as the primary idiot, have Jared from Silicon Valley as his sidekick, and play everyone else sane. For me, that would be the right mix. Kind of like The Office.



Tony_T said:


> Now, let's discuss how they are able to get artificial gravity in a ship constructed like the Avenue 5


Gravity plating, the same stuff they have in Star Trek. Maybe McCoy and Scotty went back in time and gave somebody the recipe.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

smbaker said:


> Leave Hugh Laurie as the primary idiot, have Jared from Silicon Valley as his sidekick, and play everyone else sane. For me, that would be the right mix. Kind of like The Office.


I laughed at your Office reference but then the Jared instead of Gabe to go with it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

trainman said:


> The actor who played Cyrus (the engineer who calculated the 6-month time frame) was previously in another "people stuck in space" comedy, "Other Space" on Yahoo.


I thought I was the only person who saw that show!  Despite how low budget it was, "Other Space" was actually way funnier than this show.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Star Trek (incl TNG, movies, etc), never had any delay when the Captain was communicating with Star Fleet Command&#8230;. how was _that_ possible?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Star Trek (incl TNG, movies, etc), never had any delay when the Captain was communicating with Star Fleet Command&#8230;. how was _that_ possible?


There's a difference between positing instantaneous communication (which is basically magic), and having signals travel faster than the speed of light (which violates the laws of physics).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The ST instantaneous communication with Star Fleet Command could only occur with the signals traveling faster than the speed of light. Avenue 5 has a 26 second delay, Star Trek none


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's a difference between positing instantaneous communication (which is basically magic), and having signals travel faster than the speed of light (which violates the laws of physics).


I presume you are joking. There is absolutely no difference; both violate the laws of physics to exactly the same extent, both are magic to exactly the same extent.



Tony_T said:


> The ST instantaneous communication with Star Fleet Command could only occur with the signals traveling faster than the speed of light. Avenue 5 has a 26 second delay, Star Trek none


Given that they are in cis-Saturn space, a 26 second delay to Earth is much faster than light.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> I presume you are joking. There is absolutely no difference; both violate the laws of physics to exactly the same extent, both are magic to exactly the same extent.


Avenue 5 posits technology that is much closer to our own than Star Trek.

This is the problem with many "near-future" SciFi shows. They don't have access to magical technology like FTL drives, FTL communication, and gravity plating. They have to stick closer to home, with things that are attainable with technology that's only a small step beyond our own.

As far as the 26 seconds not being accurate, I doubt it has any deeper meaning other than 26 minutes wouldn't have worked for the gags they're trying to play, so they made up something else. I doubt this series is intended to have any FTL capability. If there were any technical consultants, perhaps the producers or writers overruled them on the basis that most of the audience wouldn't know any different. Audience expects there to be time delay, so they write for a time delay.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> I presume you are joking. There is absolutely no difference; both violate the laws of physics to exactly the same extent, both are magic to exactly the same extent.


Not really. It's possible to imagine new physics that allows for instantaneous communication (ansibles, e.g.). But a signal traveling faster than the speed of light...not instantaneously, but faster than light...wouldn't simply require new physics; it would require throwing the old physics out.



Tony_T said:


> The ST instantaneous communication with Star Fleet Command could only occur with the signals traveling faster than the speed of light. Avenue 5 has a 26 second delay, Star Trek none


Right, that's my point. In Star Trek, it's not a signal traveling. Through some unknown mechanism, the communication happens instantaneously (much like the transporter with physical matter). In Avenue 5, the signal is actually traveling faster than light...which is impossible.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not really. It's possible to imagine new physics that allows for instantaneous communication (ansibles, e.g.). But a signal traveling faster than the speed of light...not instantaneously, but faster than light...wouldn't simply require new physics; it would require throwing the old physics out..


Either case of superluminal communication in a universe with Special Relativity results in a violation of causality; space-like paths, AKA time travel, is the inevitable result. IMO instantaneous communication is more magic than FTL; I can see how someone might consider them equally impossible but I struggle to see how one could consider instantaneous to be the more possible alternative.

Completely agree with your point about 26 seconds; the rule-of-funny trumps every other rule in a comedy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> Either case of superluminal communication in a universe with Special Relativity results in a violation of causality; space-like paths, AKA time travel, is the inevitable result. IMO instantaneous communication is more magic than FTL; I can see how someone might consider them equally impossible but I struggle to see how one could consider instantaneous to be the more possible alternative.


Well, there's always the ansible (communications devices linked by quantum entanglement). I doubt it's actually possible, but at least it gives them an excuse. For a signal to physically move faster than light, there's no excuse for that.

Star Trek goes around science. Avenue 5 goes right through it, breaking into a million pieces.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I don’t believe we know what year Avenue 5 is set in, so if we can somehow come to terms with Star Trek not having a communications delay we must also come to terms with the 26 seconds on Avenue 5. Any explanations given here on how Star Trek was able to overcome communications faster than the speed of light can also be applied here. Can’t have it both ways


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Perhaps they have instantaneous communication but the manner of using it requires some crazy amount of processing/re-processing of the signal which currently is taking 26 seconds, perhaps because of the failure of some special equipment. And the guy who died was out there trying to fix that equipment to get back to normal almost-instantaneous communication.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Which also makes no sense.

They (Joe and Billie) kept saying that there was nothing they could do to "fix" the time delay (which Mission Control was well aware of) so why was Joe outside the ship in the first place?
The implication appears to be that they're out far enough from Earth to have a delay in radio transmission (which should be limited to the speed of light).

Or:









Even if it was just "for show" to Judd, why bother to suit up and go outside when Joe just could have lied and said he was working on it while safe and sound in his "office"?

Yeah, ok, I've watched the first two episodes and I'm kind of meh on this so far.
Basically because I'm just not finding it that funny.
Hugh Laurie is mildly amusing but the rest, well.....

We'll see if it gets better.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, so this _is_ supposed to be a comedy? I just finally watched E01 and E02, and did not laugh one single time.

I'm just recording one episode at a time, at this point, but I feel like they're just trying too hard.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sharkster said:


> Ok, so this _is_ supposed to be a comedy? I just finally watched E01 and E02, and did not laugh one single time.
> 
> I'm just recording one episode at a time, at this point, but I feel like they're just trying too hard.


It's the 26 second delay


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> It's the 26 second delay


Ok, it's funny when you say it.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Episode 3:

I won't lie, it's pretty bad. A few bits amused me, but only in an amusing way - not in a 'good' way. 

It was kinda funny watching the idiot actor fake captain come to the realization that his entire crew is fake as well.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, it’s getting worse, even with the 26 second delay


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> Yeah, it's getting worse, even with the 26 second delay


Yah, they need to stop trying to make comedic conversations resolve around that joke. The attempt in Ep 3 was beyond dreadful, and didn't make any damn sense to boot...


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

The 26 second delay annoys everyone but the absurd gravity flip doesn’t?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's what I don't understand: This is one of the worst, least-funniest comedies I've ever seen on HBO. So why am I still watching?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Here's what I don't understand: This is one of the worst, least-funniest comedies I've ever seen on HBO. So why am I still watching?


Because you're paying extra for it? I'm guilty of that.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

astrohip said:


> Here's what I don't understand: This is one of the worst, least-funniest comedies I've ever seen on HBO. So why am I still watching?


&#8230;it's like watching a train _ship_ wreck


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

astrohip said:


> This is one of the worst, least-funniest comedies I've ever seen on HBO.


This isn't just one of the worst comedies on HBO. It's one of the worst shows I've ever seen, period. I have to say, I find this show utterly perplexing. I just can't figure out what exactly the creators were going for, as the show completely fails both as a comedy and as a drama.


astrohip said:


> So why am I still watching?


That's an excellent question, and one I kept asking myself over and over again while watching the third episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ditched it after two episodes...and it takes a LOT for me to ditch ANY sci fi show...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It hasn't shown any growth or potential for growth. I'm formally and officially out and the 1P has been deleted. After all, the big boy programs are starting to return this month.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I just want to know how they convinced Hugh to star in this crapfest.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I just want to know how they convinced Hugh to star in this crapfest.


Considering the people involved (who in their last outing nabbed Julia Louis-Drefus how many Emmies?)*, it's not too surprising he'd want to be the lead in their new show...

*I just looked it up...it was six years running.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If you cruise, you gotta love the towel animal in episode 3.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I thought episode 3 was better than episode 2.

I enjoyed the "whole crew is fake" bit, even though it was obvious from the first episode that too would be coming. The one crew member whose response to any question was that it was "nominal" was great. Another crew member's sole responsibility was to dim the lights and make the steering wheel appear and retract. The steering wheel didn't do anything.

The bodies orbiting the ship bit is lame. Can our resident physicists let us know if the ship would have gravity sufficient to make objects orbit it closely like that? (I'm thinking not, but then again they do appear to have artificial gravity on demand, just like Star Trek, so who knows)

They keep doing the 26 second time delay bit. It wasn't even that funny the first time they did it, now that we're at the two dozenth time, it's obnoxious.

I did laugh out loud at the "Which came first?" response to the guest being served chicken with his egg. Jared-From-Silicon-Valley isn't getting many laughs out of me in this series, but that was one of them.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dswallow said:


> View attachment 46120
> 
> If you cruise, you gotta love the towel animal in episode 3.


Aw, crap! I was thinking I wanted to just delete E03 and kill my Pass. Now, I guess I must watch E03. Thanks, man.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I quit after E2. Plenty else to watch. But if it becomes funny and you guys tell me it happened, It's easy to catch up on HBO stuff.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I quit after E2. Plenty else to watch. But if it becomes funny and you guys tell me it happened, It's easy to catch up on HBO stuff.


oh yeah? so we do the hard work and you just reap the benefit?

if the show ends up being great, we will keep it a closely guarded secret!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> ...if the show ends up being great...


I'll take the odds against that and bet the house.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I'll take the odds against that and bet the house.


I can't say I see it becoming great but episode 3 was significantly better than 1 & 2. Though maybe I've partially adjusted my mindset of expectations. But there does seem to be a plan behind it which I really wondered about after just the first 2.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Episode 4:

There was nothing cringworthy bad about it, so I guess that's a step up. Although there wasn't much good in it either. A couple of jokes landed, that's about it.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I just can't get around to remotely liking this cast. I'm hoping for a season-ending Titanic-like disaster to quell them all. Only six more episodes...nope.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought it was much better, actually. The scroll on the news announcing the "leak" (ha ha) were pretty funny. I see enough potential to keep going.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I thought it was much better, actually. The scroll on the news announcing the "leak" (ha ha) were pretty funny. I see enough potential to keep going.


Same here. I probably have a really juvenile sense of humor at times but many of their lame jokes landed for me. I laughed a few times during this episode. Most of the laughs for me come from Hugh though. Josh hasn't really made me even smile. His character could just go away entirely and I'd enjoy the rest more.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Same here. I probably have a really juvenile sense of humor at times but many of their lame jokes landed for me. I laughed a few times during this episode. Most of the laughs for me come from Hugh though. Josh hasn't really made me even smile. His character could just go away entirely and I'd enjoy the rest more.


I totally agree. The Josh character should go into the excrement (I'm in first class) shoot and drown.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I totally agree. The Josh character should go into the excrement (I'm in first class) shoot and drown.


I don't normally dislike him as an actor but he's just terrible in this.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HBO Renews 'Avenue 5' - IsMyShowCancelled.com
_
HBO announced today that Avenue 5 has been picked up for a second season. The good news comes less than a month after the space comedy debuted its freshman run, which has so far been garnering a generally positive critical reception._

Here's one comment from the link, I think is fairly typical of how so many feel...
_I absolutely LOVE Hugh Laurie and I do enjoy Josh Gad....but this show is terrible. I really, really wanted to like it but after struggling through 4 episodes, I'm done. It's officially off my DVR list_

Like a few of you above, I thought this last episode was the best so far. But let's be clear, that's a low bar to clear. I'll probably finish the season, but it's unlikely I'll come back for more.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> HBO Renews 'Avenue 5' - IsMyShowCancelled.com
> _
> HBO announced today that Avenue 5 has been picked up for a second season. The good news comes less than a month after the space comedy debuted its freshman run, which has so far been garnering a generally positive critical reception._
> 
> ...


I like how they say "generally positive critical reception".
Considering that Rotten Tomatoes has it at 65% favorable for critics and 41% for audience, that's damning with faint praise.
(IMDB has it at 5.9 stars.)

Like you, I'll probably finish the season.
But I can't say that I'll be back for Season 2 either unless there's marked improvement.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I’ll be back next season only if they fix that damn 26 seconds delay


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I'll be back next season only if they fix that damn 26 seconds delay


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Agree


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I rather enjoyed episode 4, best of the season. A lot of the annoyances were gone, and replaced with some genuinely funny bits. I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm pretty surprised it's been renewed already. Maybe they promised Hugh a fat paycheck for 2 seasons.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm pretty surprised it's been renewed already. Maybe they promised Hugh a fat paycheck for 2 seasons.


They have to cover the cost of all those sets?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I see what you did there...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> They have to cover the cost of all those sets?


They have to fill the time on HBO Max?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I see what you did there...


Please tell me I'm not the only one who actually counted the dots!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who actually counted the dots!


Maybe. 

(Based on the joke, I just assumed. I didn't count to verify)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who actually counted the dots!


Who would be so crazy?!?

Do you honestly think I would be so crazy?!?!?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Who would be so crazy?!?
> 
> Do you honestly think I would be so crazy?!?!?


Yuppers!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Y'all are so easy to entertain...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Y'all are so easy to entertain...


I'm just glad that we can count on you...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I even double-checked my counting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Y'all are so easy to entertain...


well, we ARE starting to like this show...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show would be so much better without the Judd character. Whatever writer or suit who thought he'd be funny should be fired. The character should be thrown out the airlock straight into the gravitational field of poop.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Just watched the most recent episode. I almost never bail on a show before the first season is complete, but I think I have no choice. This might very well be the least entertaining show I've ever watched.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

_"It's a ring of s#*t"
_
...pretty much sums up the show for me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> _"It's a ring of s#*t"
> _
> ...pretty much sums up the show for me.


Well, this post was funnier than anything on the show. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just now catching up on the thread. I was hoping the general sentiment would trend positive as people watched more episodes, but I guess not. I'm enjoying it and will continue watching.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not getting any better (_why am I still watching?_ )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Not getting any better (_why am I still watching?_ )


Because you're stranded on the ship?

The good news is it should get back to Earth in three years, at which point you can get off...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Not getting any better (_why am I still watching?_ )


Oh man, I have a couple episodes on deck and came here to see what the current diagnosis is. Looks like I might just delete this one for good. I have enough stuff to watch, anyway.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Only 2 episodes left in S1, so I’ll finish the season.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Only 2 episodes left in S1, so I'll finish the season.


Taking one for the team, eh?  You are tougher than I. I went ahead and deleted the two I have on deck and the ones scheduled (I never even set up a Pass).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Makes me appreciate the other HBO shows more


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I keep expecting things from earlier episodes to come into play, making for more humor in the later episodes. But with this most recent episode, I realized that's simply not going to happen. The whole idea of everyone acting like they were experiencing oxygen deprivation, only to find out at the end of the episode that there was no issue with oxygen at all was just beyond ridiculous.

Besides, a ship designed to be in space that long would have to have a way to make its own oxygen. There's no way they could store enough for the entire journey. And even if they could, then the issue of oxygen supply would have immediately been an issue in episode one when their trip suddenly got 10x longer.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I realize that it's science fiction flavored comedy.
But moving the White House to Buffalo really kills my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> The whole idea of everyone acting like they were experiencing oxygen deprivation, only to find out at the end of the episode that there was no issue with oxygen at all was just beyond ridiculous.


I don't think they were acting that way because of oxygen deprivation but because of sleep deprivation due to the never ending beeping.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

And it turns out that the beeping was the ship telling them to recalibrate for the new baby. 
... but no beeping/recalibrating occurred when the ship lost passengers (the deaths)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"An excess of oxygen is a _good_ thing." - Herman Judd.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> And it turns out that the beeping was the ship telling them to recalibrate for the new baby.
> ... but no beeping/recalibrating occurred when the ship lost passengers (the deaths)


Imagine the beeping if they dump 500 passengers


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Because you're stranded on the ship?
> 
> The good news is it should get back to Earth in three years *and 26 seconds*, at which point you can get off...


FYP...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I did get a kick out of "Jared" knowing exactly when the next beep would come.

Throughout the show, I kept thinking that they should just start a TCF thread about the beep


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Ha! I was thinking of the TCF "beep" for the entire episode!! 

To be fair (why though?) we don't _know_ there was no recalibration for the deaths. Maybe they did recalibrate.

I have to say I did enjoy the different ways people reacted to sleep deprivation. Maybe I just enjoyed seeing them as tortured as I am


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> Ha! I was thinking of the TCF "beep" for the entire episode!!
> 
> To be fair (why though?) we don't _know_ there was no recalibration for the deaths. Maybe they did recalibrate.


 No beeps for death, one beep for birth


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> Makes me appreciate the other HBO shows more


They renewed Avenue 5 but let Watchmen go. Can't begin to say what's wrong with that.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> They renewed Avenue 5 but let Watchmen go. Can't begin to say what's wrong with that.


They didn't "let Watchmen go" it was only ever planned as a one and done with any thoughts of an additional seasons being if Lindelof wanted to pursue them


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Still, why did Avenue 5 get renewed? I suppose AT&T is desperate to beef up HBO Max. I remember hearing a while back that AT&T wanted HBO to be more like Netflix, with lots of original content, to justify the high price to subscribers. (Paying $15/month for a handful of shows doesn't make much sense these days.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Saturn_V said:


> They renewed Avenue 5 but let Watchmen go. Can't begin to say what's wrong with that.


Watchmen was intended to be a 1 season limited series (although there was always hope and talk that it would continuej


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

markb said:


> Still, why did Avenue 5 get renewed?


One, I've read the ratings are actually pretty good. I know we bad-mouth it here, but I've read more than one article where HBO is pleased with its numbers.

And it's from Armando Iannucci, who has won multiple Emmy's for HBO, primarily for Veep. He has big-time cred with HBO.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

It's kinda improved a 'little', now that they've set the stage, and established the characters. (The setting of the stage, and the introduction of the characters, was legitimately cringeworthy). And I'm not sure they've used the words "26 seconds" in the past three episodes. (They still use it as an impediment to starting a conversation, in a dumb way, but not in-your-face painfull like it was in the first episodes).

I'm not saying it's good... But it's gotten less horrible...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They should use that as a pull-quote in their ads!

"It's gotten less horrible!"-_kdmorse_


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

astrohip said:


> And it's from Armando Iannucci, who has won multiple Emmy's for HBO, primarily for Veep. He has big-time cred with HBO.


Iannucci's BBC forbearer of Veep "The Thick of It" noted for biting satire which mirrored or predicted political events was also multiple award winning.

I think Avenue 5 maintains the same high standard, I particularly enjoyed the following from the most recent episode which sorta mirrored/predicted the Coronavirus response being funded, in part, by cutting funding for low-income heating oil assistance.

##
*The Other President:* Miss Mulcair, please clearly and audibly state your business.
*MIiss Mulcair:* Right, hello. Uh, I am here on behalf of Judd Galaxy. We urgently need rescue funds. Four point two three trillion dollars. I believe written materials have been submitted directly into you?
*The Other President:* We will redirect funds from the National Child Welfare program.
*Miss Mulcair* Oh. Oh, my God. This is everything! Thank you so much! I have been in such a dark place. Thank you. Thank you, thank you.
##

Whether to laugh or whether to cry is another matter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think one difference is that Veep's satire was the beating heart of the show. In Avenue 5, it's incidental. The beating heart of the show is unlikable characters doing stupid things.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The beating heart of the show is unlikable characters doing stupid things.


Which of course in no way a satire of any White House before or after it was relocated to Buffalo.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The beating heart of the show is unlikable characters doing stupid things.


As opposed to all the likeable characters on Veep?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> As opposed to all the likeable characters on Veep?


But Veep was unlikable characters doing stupid things in service of the satire. Avenue 5 is unlikable characters doing stupid things in service of a sitcom about people stranded on a spaceship, with occasional satire sprinkled in.

Huge difference.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But Veep was unlikable characters doing stupid things in service of the satire. Avenue 5 is unlikable characters doing stupid things in service of a sitcom about people stranded on a spaceship, with occasional satire sprinkled in.
> 
> Huge difference.


I'm just giving you a hard time! I knew what you meant and agree with you. Veep was miles ahead of this show in just about every way.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

It is possible the rise of populists has made satire redundant, but I still got a good laugh out of Judd having his name/logo all over the ship, threatening to kill a baby if the baby becomes more popular than him, getting the passengers to like the river of sh*t surrounding the ship by lighting it up with lasers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pgogborn said:


> It is possible the rise of populists has made satire redundant, but I still got a good laugh out of Judd having his name/logo all over the ship, threatening to kill a baby if the baby becomes more popular than him, getting the passengers to like the river of sh*t surrounding the ship by lighting it up with lasers.


And if they'd built the show around that kind of stuff, I think it would (could) be a much better show. Instead, far too often it's just standard sitcom material, only not as funny as your standard sitcom.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Judd sucks. That's the big problem with this show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Judd sucks. That's the big problem with this show.


From my very first post to start this thread (which has more entertainment value than the series itself)...



astrohip said:


> Going against it is Josh Gad, who (IMHO) is one of those actors that has the magical ability to make almost any show unbearable.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

cheesesteak said:


> Judd sucks. That's the big problem with this show.


I find the woman passenger (Karen Kelly, the one who wants to murder Judd) the most annoying character, more so than Judd.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

astrohip said:


> From my very first post to start this thread (which has more entertainment value than the series itself)...





astrohip said:


> Going against it is Josh Gad, who (IMHO) is one of those actors that has the magical ability to make almost any show unbearable.


I thought he was ok in the old FX show "The Comedians" with Billy Crystal (one season)
Didn't like him cast as Steve Wozniak in "Jobs" (the terrible one with Ashton Kutcher)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Err, anyone left watching?

Things got, err, a little dark there for a bit?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I wonder if they're poking fun at anybody in particular on their VF/X (that means Visual Effects) team?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was surprised when they actually let that guy go into the airlock and freeze. But then the fact that two more rounds of people didn't believe it was real and wanted the same fate was just completely bizarre.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was surprised when they actually let that guy go into the airlock and freeze. But then the fact that two more rounds of people didn't believe it was real and wanted the same fate was just completely bizarre.


But it was just F/X!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*V*F/X


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> *V*F/X


what does that mean?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I watched this yesterday and I'm not sure what to think about it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

"Breaking down the highs and lows of the HBO comedy's freshman season."
Avenue 5's Rocky First Season Has Been a Study in Contrasts - PRIMETIMER
_
Josh Gad's Herman Judd - a.k.a. Avenue 5's resident millionaire manchild - continues to be one of the show's weakest components. With no one around to challenge his authority or curb his childish behavior, he's become an annoying and frustrating character to watch. _


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I fully realize that this is a comedy but what's stopping Ryan from authorizing Billie from using the console and her learning how to dock the ship?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I fully realize that this is a comedy but what's stopping Ryan from authorizing Billie from using the console and her learning how to dock the ship?


I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't have the authority to do that...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Maybe but with a real pilot that is obviously a far better choice than Ryan about to dock with the ship, that's a question that should be addressed.

Which brings up the question of why the shuttle isn't carrying a replacement for Joe.
(Ok, flavor packets were more important.)

Plus I'm a little unclear as to who exactly knows that Ryan is a complete fraud.
It seems to be only Billie and Iris but you'd think that Rav (as that she's the head of Mission Control) would know.
And get the aforementioned replacement for Joe up there ASAP.
But she doesn't seem to know?

Yes, I know, it's a comedy.
But when they don't bring the funny, I think about these things.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JYoung said:


> But when they don't bring the funny, I think about these things.


You hit the nail with one of the issues of A5. When a show is funny, really funny (think Veep), you overlook all the parts that don't make sense because who cares. You're laughing!

But when it's not, every little nit gets picked.

I've (we've) made it to the season finale tonight. Unless some miracle happens and they stick the landing... SP deleted.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> I've (we've) made it to the season finale tonight. Unless some miracle happens and they stick the landing... SP deleted.


I'm feeling the same. I really love Hugh Laurie but even he isn't carrying this show for me.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> You hit the nail with one of the issues of A5. When a show is funny, really funny (think Veep), you overlook all the parts that don't make sense because who cares. You're laughing!
> 
> But when it's not, every little nit gets picked.


This is a truism not just for comedies, but for dramas as well.
(I'm looking at you, Enterprise.)

If I'm enjoying the show (or movie) and being entertained, I am far less likely to critically nitpick a show.
With a comedy, it's just more obvious because well, you're not laughing.

And so far, Avenue 5 just isn't that funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I found the season finale to be modestly amusing. About the same as the last half of the season. 

But not enough to come back. Sadly, it never hit its stride. I liked much about it--the cast, the concept, the creator/showrunner. But without strong writing to pull it all together... it just didn't add up.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Unfortunately the finale didn't really help me warm to things, I had hoped that they would use the cargo ship to get rid of Judd and help get the show to work next season but with that not being the outcomoe I've lost faith, I doubt I will return to it for the second season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> Unfortunately the finale didn't really help me warm to things, I had hoped that they would use the cargo ship to get rid of Judd and help get the show to work next season but with that not being the outcomoe I've lost faith, I doubt I will return to it for the second season.


I have to admit, I was amused at the way they teased us over who was going to go away on the shuttle (and disappointed with who ultimately left).

Wouldn't having the shuttle pushing against the ship provide more force than simply pushing stuff out the airlock?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think this whole premise could make for a hilarious show with so many possibilities. That was why I tuned in, initially. I quit it a couple of weeks back (I think - time flies) because it was not hitting any marks for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe without Iris to temper his eccentricities, Judd will actually become a funny character in a S2.

But why was the shuttle pilot not able to just re-dock so Iris could get off? Are we really supposed to believe that the entire journey, including docking with a moving ship, is completely automated by a single (or two) button push at the beginning of the journey and the pilot has zero input?

And here I am nitpicking what's supposed to be a comedy, because it obviously wasn't very funny.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope Suzy Nakamura left because she got a much better job offer because if the writers decided to get rid of her character instead of the big handful of very get rid-able characters, they suck.

I still hate Judd but the show got better as it went on. And I think Billie is hot.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Why do you think Nakamura left (the show)? I haven't heard that news...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Why do you think Nakamura left (the show)? I haven't heard that news...


Well, her character got on board the shuttle and left to go back to earth. I guess next season could easily reverse that and have her return to the ship. But we were left with the impression that she wasn't going to be on the ship any longer. Maybe she could still be on the show communicating with Judd with the 26-second delay.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Well sure, I agree she won't be on the ship but that doesn't mean she won't be on the show: there's a whole lot of content in this show set back on Earth. Yes, she won't be interacting with Judd as much but it doesn't mean she's leaving the show altogether... does it?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

She got a better job offer to be a contestant on The Masked Singer.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

I saw it as a straight swap of location and probably job.

Iris right-hand woman for Judd on the ship is heading for Earth, Rav head of Judd Mission Control on Earth is now on the ship.

Further but different stupidity and chaos will follow.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Disclaimer: Yes, I know it's a comedy but.........

For what logical reason would Matt have to ability to change the airlock code and lock out everyone from them?
This is like Julie McCoy, Cruise Director being able to lock Captain Stubing out of the navigation computer.

And if a shuttle can fly itself and dock with _Avenue 5_ just by pushing two buttons, why do we need Ryan to dock the ship at all?

I swear that a lot of the time, I felt like Homer Simpson watching this show:






And yet, I see people over at IMDB saying that this is the funniest show ever and I don't get cerebral humor, like The Office.
(Really?)

Put me into the not really caring about Season 2 camp.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's a fair number of people (including even writers) who will excuse logical gaps in science fiction because "it's not real." I see that philosophy here quite often (e.g., Battlestar Galactica); it drives me crazy. I've always believed that science fiction ought to be more rigorous than regular fiction, not less.

(There's a smaller number of people who feel that way about fiction in general...)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's a fair number of people (including even writers) who will excuse logical gaps in science fiction because "it's not real." I see that philosophy here quite often (e.g., Battlestar Galactica); it drives me crazy. I've always believed that science fiction ought to be more rigorous than regular fiction, not less.


I got that back quite a bit when I was reviewing Enterprise episodes.

I could excuse more if it's a good story or in Red Dwarf's case, a funny comedy.
But as I've stated before, they're not bringing the funny here, so I think about these things.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe it is easier to get and enjoy Avenue 5 if you remember what a real life resort owner with blonde hair said about 5th Avenue.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Avenue 5 is returning for its second season next Monday, Oct 10. This is a PSA for those who still watch.

I was ready to quit several episodes before the S1 finale, but stuck it out due to NTFTS syndrome.

I'll probably hate-read this thread for a while, then quietly move on...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I remember being on the fence and just sticking it out through the end of the season. I thought I heard it was canceled and I wasn't unhappy about that. But I'm a glutton for punishment so I'll probably check it out and hopefully the writers will have figured out a few things and it will be better.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Dang, this has got to be one of the biggest breaks between seasons on a TV show ever. I mean, the first season was pre-pandemic.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I could have sworn this show was cancelled!!! I'll check it out just because I love House.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Ive watched that all the way through at least 3 times. Super excited for this show to be back.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Worf said:


> Dang, this has got to be one of the biggest breaks between seasons on a TV show ever. I mean, the first season was pre-pandemic.


I think for HBO, Curb Your Enthusiasm has had longer breaks.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Remember the discussions about the 26 second comm delay?
Well, in season 2, with new tech, there is no delay 😁


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I meant to delete this show from my season pass at the end of last season. I forgot and thought I'd give it another try after two episodes of this season showed up in Now Playing. I see that this show is still written by 14 year olds and that Josh Gad's character is still horrible.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I remembered to delete the SP, but I'm still hate reading this thread. 😁


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I can't believe this show is still on. I couldn't get past episode 3. I'll usually watch anything if it's sci-fi, but this show was just horrible.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I can't believe this show is still on. I couldn't get past episode 3. I'll usually watch anything if it's sci-fi, but this show was just horrible.


It could have been good if they had hired good writers but then I guess we could say that about every bad show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I remembered to delete the SP, but I'm still hate reading this thread. 😁


Well, I watched part of an episode. Flipping around last night before falling asleep, and I came across the latest episode. Watched the last ten minutes.

MY GOD this show is terrible.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

This show is “Gad” awful 😁


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I must admit that this season so far is better than the first. Of course, there was no way to go but up given the first season, so this is faint praise indeed.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I really like the show and think its funny in a preposterous way. I really like where they're going this season and I think it's hilarious they brought back Daisy May Cooper to play her own twin sister.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Anubys said:


> I must admit that this season so far is better than the first. Of course, there was no way to go but up given the first season, so this is faint praise indeed.


Its the same as last year (there is no Up or Down in space 😁)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I must admit that this season so far is better than the first. Of course, there was no way to go but up given the first season, so this is faint praise indeed.


Honestly, I found the funny in Season One. I mean, it wasn't great, but there were parts of Season One that made me laugh out loud. (Sometimes only due to the stupidity, but still, I laughed).

I've not found the funny in Season Two yet. So as a defender of Season One, ehh.. I think Season Two is on it's own...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I want to see more of the TV-show-within-a-TV-show.


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

I hate this show's jerky cam. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

trainman said:


> I want to see more of the TV-show-within-a-TV-show.


That is funny and a brilliant move. I cant wait to see where that goes.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Despite its many faults this show is growing on me. 

“We’re flying into the f’ing sun and the fire extinguishers don’t work!

Yeah, that’s an oversight. “


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> Despite its many faults this show is growing on me.
> 
> “We’re flying into the f’ing sun and the fire extinguishers don’t work!
> 
> Yeah, that’s an oversight. “


I'll give them a  on that one but it was a drop of water in an ocean of sand. This show might be almost watchable if they kicked the Josh Gad character out the nearest airlock right after next episode's opening credits


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I'll give them a  on that one but it was a drop of water in an ocean of sand. This show might be almost watchable if they kicked the Josh Gad character out the nearest airlock right after next episode's opening credits


He's like the Mr Howell character on Gilligan's Island only more annoying.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

In this week's episode, who's the Cory Booker type who takes charge in the dining hall? He looks really familiar, but I can't place him and IMDb only has three of the main cast listed.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In this week's episode, who's the Cory Booker type who takes charge in the dining hall? He looks really familiar, but I can't place him and IMDb only has three of the main cast listed.


I think he's the cannibal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I think he's the cannibal.


Uh...no. No, he's not.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh...no. No, he's not.


I meant to say that he thinks he's the cannibal


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I meant to say that he thinks he's the cannibal


Uh, no. No, he doesn't.

I'm talking about the Cory Booker type who got up on the table and took charge when the loony chef's wife faltered. The actor looks really familiar to me.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, no. No, he doesn't.
> 
> I'm talking about the Cory Booker type who got up on the table and took charge when the loony chef's wife faltered. The actor looks really familiar to me.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Lanipekun ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's the guy! Spooks must be where I recognize him from...


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Last couple of episodes (#3 and #4) have grown on me. They found some funny again.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I got about 10 minutes into the cannibal episode and thought "The only thing dumber than this show is me for continuing to watch it" and then finally deleted the One Pass. Free at last! Free at last!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> I got about 10 minutes into the cannibal episode and thought "The only thing dumber than this show is me for continuing to watch it" and then finally deleted the One Pass. Free at last! Free at last!


It's pretty bad but the fact that I'm confident they are not doing a season 3 makes me too curious to see how they end it to quit now.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

kdmorse said:


> Last couple of episodes (#3 and #4) have grown on me. They found some funny again.


They need to give Zach Woods more screentime. He seems to bring the funny in everything.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> They need to give Zach Woods more screentime. He seems to bring the funny in everything.


and OMG I love his hair like that-he is gorgeous!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Last episode wasn’t too bad.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to say, I've found this show quite funny. I just do. Sorry. Actually for me this season has been much better, and funnier, than S1.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> I have to say, I've found this show quite funny. I just do. Sorry. Actually for me this season has been much better, and funnier, than S1.


I would put it a little differently myself: the first season was not funny. This new season is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If only our election could be as rational and issue-based as theirs was.

I mean, it wouldn't be rational and issue-based at all, but it would still be an improvement.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I would swear that I deleted this SP but a new episode showed up in my Now Playing queue. I think I'm being haunted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I would swear that I deleted this SP but a new episode showed up in my Now Playing queue. I think I'm being haunted.


Avenue 5 just can't quit you.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

S2 is not as bad as S1 (although s1 was a very low bar)


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I’m really enjoying season 2. 

“You can sleep on the mustard!”


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I didn't like season 1, but I _enjoyed_ season 2
(season finale last night)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So was that the series finale? Or do we not know yet? I can't imagine there are many people watching this show, and the budget has to be huge with all those giant sets and tons of extras. But if it was the series finale, that was certainly an odd way to end.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Don't know yet.








'Avenue 5' creator says show is not canceled: 'Everyone wants to do more'


'Avenue 5' creator Armando Iannucci already has 'ideas and thoughts' about a third season.




ew.com


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Sure hope we get another season. This show has been one of my favorites.


----------

